# Never seen TOS scenes...Part 2



## ThomasModels

Continued from the extra long thread, _Never Seen TOS scenes, Part 1_


----------



## John P

^Dual personality?
Or just talking to yourself?


EDIT: Oh sure, delete the second post and make ME look silly!!

Dern moderator powers. mumble mumble...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Steven, I agree with Warped9.
Nice work!


----------



## Tholian

Yes, I have a whole lot of Backgrounds for my Screen now!!


----------



## StarshipClass

Fantastic work!


----------



## Warped9

I gotta say it'll be challenging, to say the least, to match the length of that previous thread. 69 pages! That's a lot of, uh, stuff.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I know you can do it. If your brain locks up, I have some WD-40!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

A little something I just put together. Background from Space:1999 year 2, and ship is FourMadMen's SS Mayflower.


----------



## Steven Coffey

Here is alittle fun with the Defiant. One is a regular image file the other is a drybrush style one. http://www.home.earthlink.net/~s.coffey/images/NEB-1a.jpg is the normal image , http://www.home.earthlink.net/~s.coffey/images/NEB-1b.jpg is the painting version.


----------



## 1701ALover

ThomasModels said:


> Continued from the extra long thread, _Never Seen TOS scenes, Part 1_


Why was it broken up? Don't really care...just curious.

BTW...Warped and everybody...keep 'em comin'...these are awesome! Wish I had the software/ability to do these kinds of things!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

New limit law, any thread over 1000 post get split. Fear of death from that much weight, was mentioned in a federal report.The Committee of Internet Dangers, as started by Al Gore, inventer of the internet, had concerns of the stress that could be caused from over posting, to one long thread. So They are split for our safety.


----------



## Warped9

Nothing earth shattering, but I just wanted to see what Kirk might've looked like if they'd kept the 1st season alternate command tunic.


----------



## Steven Coffey

If we could ......have some uniform shirts that tear off more easly then we could........get more .....blue skined babes ,then we could...... Sorry the spirit of Kirk took over me ! :tongue:


----------



## StarshipClass

Steven Coffey said:


> . . . the *spirt* of Kirk . . .



*EEEEWWWWWW!*


----------



## Warped9

PerfesserCoffee said:


> *EEEEWWWWWW!*


I have to second that.


----------



## Steven Coffey

Sorry .......My typing isn't so good nor is my spelling !


----------



## Warped9

No problems. It's all in good spirt.


----------



## Capt. Krik

Warped9 said:


> No problems. It's all in good spirt.



EWWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

Besides how could your mere mortal coil hope to contain the spirit of a God ! :tongue:


----------



## Shaw

Warped9 said:


> Nothing earth shattering, but I just wanted to see what Kirk might've looked like if they'd kept the 1st season alternate command tunic.


Well, the _command_ tunic wasn't really supposed to be _command_ dress. The wrap-around tunic was first introduced in _The Cage_ and a variation was worn by Charlie in _CharlieX_.

Using the _CharlieX_ version, here is a (quick) alteration of Spock wearing a wrap-around tunic.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Spock looks good in it.


----------



## StarshipClass

Spock's getting awfully close to vital parts of the female personnel there.


----------



## Shaw

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Spock's getting awfully close to vital parts of the female personnel there.


Yeah... it wasn't quite as noticeable when they were both in blue. And I don't think it had anything to do with trying to get everyone in frame either.

 

Maybe Kirk only got the girls _on screen_.


----------



## John P

Spock's in that picture? Where?


----------



## Bay7

justa bita fun,



Mike


----------



## Warped9

Oh, dear God! Now THATS damned scary. :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass

^^But funny!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins




----------



## JGG1701

Calm down now it's only a picture.
Just wait and see,this thread will end up being closed too.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Ok, i'm over it. Can't see this thread closed. Too much talent. :wave:


----------



## Warped9

Back on track. I scanned this out of the 1st edition of the Pocket books Chronology. I've always liked this concept so much more than the silly thing they used in FC.

Cochrane's space warp prototype, coloured and set against the Alpha Centauri system in the background...


----------



## JGG1701

Hey, now that is neat ! :thumbsup: 
Have you given any thought to the scene of Kirk looking on to where the Enterprise is going under refit construction ?


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Really nice one, Warped9! I agree, better choice to be seen in FC. All these books and plans approved by Paramount, I wonder why not use the material to put in ST.


----------



## Warped9

I rather like this design because it looks _planned_ as opposed to thrown together with spare parts. It fits in well with the setting in the novel _Federation_ where Micah Brack (the immortal who we'd later know as Flint in "Requiem For Methuselah") is financially backing Cochrane's space warp "superimpellor" research. It also suits the character of Cochrane that we saw in TOS' "Metamorphosis" far more than the drunken lout seen FC.

It was one thing when contemporary Trek makes references that could be inconsistent with what TOS had already established. But it's rather sad and depressing when it attempts to rewrite or even erase the spirit of what had been originally intended.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

BERMAN! The cancer of ST.


----------



## GLU Sniffah

Add my vote to see a torn-down Enterprise in mid-refit...

That would be a very complex scene to do...lots of zero-gee welders and shipfitters...

Also, one of the novels, ( A Flag Full of Stars, I think...could be wrong...) mentions that the primary hull was taken down to San Francisco for refit on the ground. That was an interesting concept, flying the saucer back up to the dockyards for attachment...


----------



## CaptFrank

That thing is huge! 
Could it maintain its' structure in a gravity well?
What kind of lifting body would they need to launch it back into orbit?
Six Saturn V rockets?


----------



## GLU Sniffah

CaptFrank said:


> That thing is huge!
> Could it maintain its' structure in a gravity well?
> What kind of lifting body would they need to launch it back into orbit?
> Six Saturn V rockets?


 It went up on impulse power...Not saying it's "canon". 

From an engineering standpoint, it wouldn't make much sense, but according to the book, CSO Admiral Kirk had the idea that it would save money to bring the primary hull down to SF...

I dunno. I think it COULD maintain its structure as it was designed for seperation, entry and landing, hence the landing pads and planetfall ramp at the place of seperation at the dorsal interconnect.


----------



## CaptFrank

> It went up on impulse power


Can you imagine,
standing nearby,
watching that saucer blast off,
feeling the ground shake,
the air itself vibrating,
the roar of the Impulse Engines?
What a sight that would be!


----------



## GLU Sniffah

I'd like to see that photoshopped or gimped.


----------



## StarshipClass

Warped9 said:


> It was one thing when contemporary Trek makes references that could be inconsistent with what TOS had already established. But it's rather sad and depressing when it attempts to rewrite or even erase the spirit of what had been originally intended.


Amen, brother!


----------



## John P

GLU Sniffah said:


> It went up on impulse power...Not saying it's "canon".


 Sounds fairly ridiculous to moi. Glad the books are out-of-canon.


----------



## Warped9

Very early Romulan cruiser?


----------



## JGG1701

Looks kinda like a cucumber with nacelles.


----------



## Warped9

Yeah. Just thought I'd try colouring it, but it still looks kinda dopey.


----------



## JGG1701

Not dopey just different. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tholian

JGG1701 said:


> Looks kinda like a cucumber with nacelles.


Glad you said Cucumber!


----------



## JGG1701

Tholian said:


> Glad you said Cucumber!


  :tongue:


----------



## StarshipClass

I'm not sure, but I think that if you flared the wings out some and flared the 'hood' out and sideways on the top bow section, you could probably come up with something interesting.


----------



## Warped9

I think its basic flaw is that it's _too_ simplistic in basic configuration. Mind you I'm reminded of the small reference in James Blish's adaptatioon of BoT that says the early Romulan ships were crazy little cylindrical things. This is a nod perhaps to that early concept, but it's still just too simple.


----------



## StarshipClass

Here's my idea of what they should have made the NX-01 look like. I may bash a couple of 1/1000th kits into this design.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

Hmmmm....Got a top view?


----------



## StarshipClass

No, not yet. Not sure I want to work that hard.  

There will be a cut-down_ Daedalus _class-like sphere within the saucer section and the spherical impulse fuel tank amidships will be duplicated on the port side as well so that they are side by side, one for each impulse engine whose exhausts will come out beneath the warp nacelle attachment point.

The center of the ship will have a single cylindrical extension to the primary hull that houses the main shuttlebay. 

I'll probably modify some standard _TOS_ nacelles rather than use the kit nacelles and use the spikes for the globes on the front. 

I'll also put a circular deflector on an_ FJ _style strut underneath the bow of the saucer.


----------



## starmanmm

> justa bita fun,
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> Attached Thumbnails[url="http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=20728&stc=1&thumb=1"]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=20728&stc=1&thumb=1[/url]


As that guy said on Galaxy Quest "That an't Right!"


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Really nice design, PC! I hope you build one, love to see it. Have to find a NX-01.


----------



## StarshipClass

Roger that! I've got a couple coming in the mail to me. Cult had a good deal on them I couldn't pass up.


----------



## Warped9

An _Enterprise_ beauty shot. CGI model by *Professor Moriarty* and manip by me...


----------



## Steven Coffey

Looks good!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Looking good! It's got that stealth look, sneaking in from the darkness. Kind of like STWOK.


----------



## bccanfield

QUOTE=PerfesserCoffee]









Here's my idea of what they should have made the NX-01 look like. I may bash a couple of 1/1000th kits into this design.[/QUOTE]


Whats that "bubble in the middle? Do you have a dorsal view?


(McCoy said it best about Kirk: "Whats with you?")


----------



## StarshipClass

bccanfield said:


> Whats that "bubble in the middle? Do you have a dorsal view?


Spherical fuel tanks, port and starboard for each impulse engine.


----------



## ProfKSergeev

Here's something I've been working on, a rendezvous between the U.S.S. Eisenstein NCC-1016 and my Tritium-Class U.S.S. Pudovkin, both 1:1,000th scale models that I composited onto a starfield in Photoshop.


----------



## ProfKSergeev

And another:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Nicely done. They remind me of the effect shot, they created for the View-Master reels of THE OMEGA GLORY. They used AMT models for the Enterprise and the Exeter.


----------



## Warped9

I've never been a big _Excelsior_ fan. Part of the problem is that I've always thought it too long.

Here's a shortened version in support hull and nacelle lengths...









Hmm. I think I'm gonna play with this some more. Perhaps raising or lowering the nacelles and perhaps adding certain bits from the _E-B_ version.


----------



## Warped9

I've added some selected bits and made the whole thing ever so slightly taller. Truth is I'm still not really crazy about this design, but I do feel it's an improvement.


----------



## mikephys

What if you got rid of that strange neck design in favor of something that flows into the curves of the engineering section. This is kind of crude, but maybe something like this...


----------



## Warped9

Hmm. That's interesting and makes a significant difference.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I know what you mean, it just ain't right. It does look a little better, but you can only do just so much with it.


----------



## mikephys

From the first time I saw the Excelsior, it looked to me like a set of parts that just don't fit well together. Given it's role in The Search for Spock, maybe that's what they were going for.


----------



## Warped9

Back in the day there was a lot of talk going around that the _Excelsior_ was supposed to replace the destroyed _Enterprise._ Of course when that rumor went around fans went berserk. There's also the matter that a lot of folks involved in the movie f/x supposedly weren't particularly fond of the _Enterprise_ design and would have loved a chance to get rid of it.


----------



## Shaw

I've always loved the Excelsior design. I thought Bill George did a great job on it. And It's role in ST:VI finally did the design justice.

As for the Enterprise B... I thought the design changes were not well thought out (both technically and esthetically).


----------



## ProfKSergeev

The Excelsior has been my favourite Trek design for a long time. It expresses elegance, nobility, and authority - just what any ship with the name _Excelsior_ should express. The ribbed neck along with certain other details add a nice "Art Deco" touch. Still, it's interesting to see what you're doing with the design, Warped9, and I look forward to more. I'd love to see your take on a non-Excelsior class Enterprise B.


----------



## Warped9

Well candidly while I was intrigued by certain elements of the _E-B_ I really didn't like the overall look. I thought it took what I already thought was an ungainly design and made it look rather clunky. Still I took selected bits from the _E-B_ and added them to my tweaked version.


----------



## Warped9

Women commanded starships even in the Pike era! Here are the male & female command alternate uniforms from Pike's time.









The "scrambled eggs" on the shoulders reflect the TOS era style of rank braiding and therefore I thought them inappropriate in the earlier era. I know we glimpsed an early concept of Kirk's wraparound in "Charlie X" I believe that Charlie Evans was wearing, and so I tweaked that. I added the braiding to the sleeves because that plain braiding just didn't look right on the collar and no braiding at all looked a bit bland. But unlike the Kirk era version the Pike era alternate is the same colour as the regular tunic.

I'm actually projecting backwards here using Kirk's alternate uniforms as a baseline and that I accept _Star Trek's_ universe did indeed have women starship captains only we never got to see them (maybe if there'd been a fourth season?). I'm also speculating that Kirk's 1st season alternate mightn't have gone out of fashion, but that he simply may have chosen to wear another alternate option available. No?

Although it has nothing to do with this story I'm working to develop a TOS era version of the tunic and trousers uniform for women that works somewhat better than the ones we glimpsed in the background of some of the episodes. Here I'm working forward from what we saw in "The Cage" and WNMHGB. And finally, believe or not, I'm speculating that the infamous skant of the TOS era could actually have been introduced some years earlier only in a mere two episodes we never got to see it. I also think that earlier version had a few extra inches of materiel. 

I have this scene in mind where Pike returns aboard ship from three weeks leave and notices that some off his female crew are wearing _skirts_ including Yeoman Colt. Number One (still dressed in trousers) reminds him of an earlier Starfleet memo that alternate uniform options were to be introduced. Moments later Pike finds the new command alternate waiting for him in his quarters. (All this speculation because I photomanipped Pike into a green alternate tunic :lol: )

There's also a long sleeve version of the duty fatigues that I haven't depicted here. There is one anachronism though: the cadet tunic Finnegan was wearing in "Shoreleave." It made sense as a TOS era cadet tunic, but Kirk was remembering Finnegan as he was fifteen years prior. Then that would seem to be saying that the black colour tunic was introduced years ealier on the cadet uniform before being adopted by the regular duty uniform.

I've also yet to depict "The Cage" era field jacket. And I'd like to speculate on a TOS era version of said jacket. We never got to see them likely due to budgetary constraints, but it really is something that would have fit in.

I'm introducing some of my ideas here as an exercise in worldbuilding to flesh out the "The Cage" era without giving away major plot elements in my story. Any feedback helps focus the ideas and possibly avoid errors.


----------



## Warped9

Here are all the Pike era Command level alternates.









And finally here are the newly introduced female regular duty alternates.


----------



## Bay7

http://photobucket.com/albums/d134/maximumUK/?action=view&current=pikey2.jpg

My take on a Pike era post refit (that doesn't hold up to too much close scrutiny!)

If I could have taken out the high backed chairs - and the captain chair pedestal - this would have made a nice 'maiden voyage' image.

Mike


----------



## Jim NCC1701A

Is that Kelso at the helm?


----------



## Bay7

Weeellll, that's what I mean.


Crewmen aside, it's the spanky new clean bridge from Enterprise that's the focus.

I was looking at those images trying to work out why it doesn't look like to ToS version - something not quite right about it. Then I realised that everything iss too clean - the ToS bridge had a much more lived in appearance IMO.

Mike


----------



## Jim NCC1701A

Bay7 said:


> I was looking at those images trying to work out why it doesn't look like to ToS version - something not quite right about it. Then I realised that everything iss too clean - the ToS bridge had a much more lived in appearance IMO.
> 
> Mike


The TOS bridge also had a lot more colour - red around the console edges etc - whereas the original Pike pilot version went for a cool, functional black and metal look (which I actually kinda like, just to be difficult  ).


----------



## Bay7

Hey thansk for the compliments on the other stuff- forgot it was in there!



http://photobucket.com/albums/d134/maximumUK/?action=view&current=200501271620_6.jpg

When I say it doesn't look quite right - meant in the original image above before I 'piked' or 'caged' it.

Could be that they went for the muted colours/lighting of the original episode scene.

Mike


----------



## starmanmm

Nice shots in that photo album.


----------



## Trek Ace

I never really liked the ribbed neck on the _Excelsior_. Here is a variation that I did a few years back. I shortened the fantail/secondary hull as well and eliminated the center oval mount for the engine pylons.










I like the lower profile. It has a sleeker, faster look.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Bay7, nice album. Never seen the blueprints, and the landed saucer looks amazing.


----------



## StarshipClass

Trek Ace said:


> I never really liked the ribbed neck on the _Excelsior_. Here is a variation that I did a few years back. I shortened the fantail/secondary hull as well and eliminated the center oval mount for the engine pylons.
> 
> I like the lower profile. It has a sleeker, faster look.


Looks better than the original! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

Bay, where are those cutaways from?


----------



## Bay7

Hi John,


I made those cutaways - you may remember I posted over at starship modeler about line drawings v's colour - in tech manuals (thanks for the reply and the link to your awesome sets over at fed models!)



I know a guy that can transfer the image to film ala early next gen lcars production- and then I sell them on

http://groups.msn.com/StarTrekLCARSGraphics/movieeralcars.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=59


----------



## Bay7

Trek Ace said:


> I never really liked the ribbed neck on the _Excelsior_. Here is a variation that I did a few years back. I shortened the fantail/secondary hull as well and eliminated the center oval mount for the engine pylons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the lower profile. It has a sleeker, faster look.


Wow! 

Looks great - like an early sovereign class.

Mike


----------



## CaptFrank

You guys are crazy!

The _*EXCELSIOR*_ looks great as originally designed!


----------



## Warped9

Wow. It's been awhile since I've done some of these. Presently I've been involved in _writing_ a new _Star Trek_ story set in the Pike era. And with that in mind I'd like to offer up a few new images that are scenes taken directly from my story.

Please note that the images of the _E_ are a creation of *Professor Moriarty* while the photomanips are by me.

First up: in orbit over Starbase 3 Vega.


Encountering an unexplained anomaly. Is it a ship, a planet, artificial, a previously unknown natural phenomena or even a living entity?


Investigating an alien environment.


The _Enterprise_ finds itself in an unexpected situation.


Cut off from the ship? _"What the hell?"_


----------



## Lloyd Collins

It is so good to see you back again! I have missed your imaginative work. 
Really nice work, as always!


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Welcome back! :wave:


----------



## Warped9

Note the perspective in the "shuttlecraft" shot. It reflects the thinking of FFM and the rest in showing the shuttlecraft as more credibly larger than we initially saw the mock-up onscreen.


----------



## John P

I missed these.


----------



## Warped9

I'm considering doing my own hand drafted drawings (I don't yet have or know how to use a CAD program) of my take on the shuttlecraft using Phil Broad's drawings and *FourMadMen's* work as a starting point. And I'll be tweaking it with my own perspectives on the issue.


----------



## StarshipClass

Warped9 said:


> Note the perspective in the "shuttlecraft" shot. It reflects the thinking of FFM and the rest in showing the shuttlecraft as more credibly larger than we initially saw the mock-up onscreen.


Yes! I noticed that--great take on a classic ship.

I like the addition of the insignia to the chests of the jackets--they look as though they belong there :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs

_I wonder if I can get Domino's delivery here?_




Hehehe


----------



## JGG1701

Great ta see ya back at it again Mr. Warped9 :thumbsup: 
Thanks for more of your fabulous pics. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## starmanmm

Nice shots! I should someday try my hand at doing one.


----------



## Warped9

Here is something I've always wanted to see.


----------



## StarshipClass

Beautiful shot! If only we could have seen that way back when!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Really great shot! Makes sense now.


----------



## heiki

*never seen TOS*

How about a never seen TOS with Galatica, or Star Wars?

Ideas?

Captured craft loading into the shuttle bay?


----------



## starmanmm

It's open to any ideas.

If you can create it!


----------



## Warped9

Here's a hero shot. CGI model courtesy of *TallGuy* and photomanip by me.









And here's my take on a never seen scene at the end of "By Any Other Name."









The original filming model was filmed the way it was for two basic reasons. It's quite likely the production crew knew that an object in deep space would practically be invisible without a strong external light source. And so artistic licence allowed them to light their model to properly show it off. I think they also understood that the televisions of the day wouldn't really show off subtle graduations in shadow and so they lighted the ship more than it really should have been to look somewhat more "real." That worked until about twenty years ago when televisions really got better with much better clarity and sharpness than before. Today you can show images with many great graduations of shadow that would have looked like a huge swath of black in the bad old days. And if you periodically toss in the right starscape and/or nebula in the background then you can still show off the shape of the ship with good light and shadow while still giving some artistic nod towards credibility. And thats the kind of effect I shoot for with my photomanipulations. I love the TOS _E_--it's just a gorgeous piece of work--and I prefer to build on the basic sensibilties on how it was originally filmed. That means using flattering angles, more dramtic lighting and a measure of artistry to really show the ship off and try to achieve a dramatic impact visually.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

You do it so good!


----------



## KUROK

Awesome, more please!


----------



## Richard Compton

Warped9 said:


> Here is something I've always wanted to see.


And we just might.

Your speculation on the lighting is interesting. They had problems with clean bluescreen shots, and I wonder how much was trying to get the bluescreen to at least work moderately well verses making the ship have more dramatic lighting.


----------



## CaptFrank

There is a problem with the shot of the shuttle hangar.
The entry is not directly across from the hangar doors,
it is on the Starboard side of it. 
One would not be able to see the Hangar doors through
the entry doors.


----------



## Steve Mavronis

CaptFrank said:


> There is a problem with the shot of the shuttle hangar.
> The entry is not directly across from the hangar doors,
> it is on the Starboard side of it.
> One would not be able to see the Hangar doors through
> the entry doors.


As filmed in the show it is true we only saw the side entry. But who's to say there couldn't be a door at the wall opposite the clam shell doors? It's up to your imagination I suppose as to what could be there or not. And it is a never seen TOS scene!


----------



## scotpens

*Slightly OT (well, it is a never-seen TOS scene)*

If "Mudd's Women" had been played by the actresses of my choice:



Not that Diana, Jackie or Angie would have been caught dead wearing those outfits!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

^^We can dream!


----------



## Warped9

Not so much a "never seen" scene but more something interpretive.


----------



## Steve Mavronis

Very nice! That would make a nice desktop wallpaper


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Awesome action scene,Warped9! Yes, it would be a nice wallpaper.


----------



## CessnaDriver

That one is a stunner! 

must...have... link to, higher.....resolution..... version.


----------



## Griffworks

Warped9 said:


> Not so much a "never seen" scene but more something interpretive.


Nice interpretive skills.


----------



## Warped9

This last image actually started out as a rather straightforward ship against starscape scene (the backdrop was the band of the Milky Way accross the sky), but then on impulse I started blurring the background out of curiosity. I then thought, "Whoa! That's kinda cool." I then tweaked the colours and toned down the colour saturation some and very subtly blurred the ship as well and _voila!"_

The original image is actually of a model upon which I Photoshop painted the windows and lights as well as played with the shadowing and light. I gave the hull a slight metallic reflecting quality with a lens flare affect and also tweaked the hull's overall colour to subtly blend into the background colour. This is somewhat of a nod to seeing the original TOS _E_ looking different colours from time to time. The idea is that the light gray hull somehow manages to take on something of the tone of the prevalent light in the area.

The nacelle dome effect was "borrowed" from one of *Vektor's* cgi TOS _E_ images. 

I finally added a measure of film grain to the whole image to try giving it a screencap quality.

I have a tendency of desaturating colours to some extent as well as subtly blurring some of these images. I feel this somehow makes the images look more credible. After all when we see objects (particularly large ones) in motion they and the background are not in perfect focus and their colours are not as intense.


----------



## Warped9

Here's an interesting comparison on a familiar hero shot of the TOS _E._ Top image is the original footage albeit a bit touched up. Below is the same angle but with a different approach to showing the ship off. My regret is that in the newer shot the nacelle effect is not quite right.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I like the background change, and the more shadow look. I feel they are in an unknown area of space.


----------



## SteveR

It's good that they added more lit windows to the ship in later versions, allowing them to keep more of the ship in shadow. The TOS E looks kind of sinister with just a few windows in the shadow zone.


----------



## Warped9




----------



## X15-A2

The Hangar Deck entrance is on the "side" according to whom? True, we don't see the "hangar doors" in the BG when characters enter/exit the Hangar Deck set but neither do we see the arches and doors of the opposing side. Further, when the shuttlecraft is shown being boarded we see it in profile, then the next cut goes to a miniature FX shot where we see the craft in profile with the doors behind it as it is being turned towards launch position. This strongly suggests a main entrance in the forward bulkhead of the hangar. This is certainly not conclusive but in terms of deck layouts and trying to match filmed sets to them, it makes more sense IMO. My two bits.

Great work on the images too Warped, as always.


----------



## wpthomas

Well, here's what one might have seen from a door in the forward bulkhead as well as from a door in one of the starboard "pockets". I don't think what we saw on screen in particularly representitive of either one. As I recall, depending on how they used the stock footage of the shuttlecraft (and at what point they cut away from it) one could argue front or side. My strongest argument for a door on the forward wall is that there is a corridor that continues from the door. This would lead directly to space unless the ship is a whole lot bigger than has ever been suggested. But space and time are funny things down around the hangar.  (Disclaimer: The shuttlecraft shown here is large enough to contain the interior set, so it's a tad on the big side. The hangar otoh is small enough to be contained in the hull of a 947' Enterprise. But you certainly get the gist.)

  

-- Bill "Tallguy" Thomas


----------



## scotpens

wpthomas said:


> My strongest argument for a door on the forward wall is that there is a corridor that continues from the door. This would lead directly to space unless the ship is a whole lot bigger than has ever been suggested.


According to the old Franz Joseph _Starfleet Technical Manual_, the hangar deck area is double-hulled. The "pockets" are simply cutouts or indentations in the inner hull wall, permitting inspection and maintenance of the space between the inner and outer hulls and containing emergency "scaling ladders" leading to the upper observation galleries. There are no pressurized, deck-level corridors along the sides of the hangar deck. Normal access to/from the hangar deck is by three doorways in the front bulkhead leading directly to a corridor and a turbolift shaft. Anyone entering the hangar deck to board the shuttlecraft (e.g. Spock in "The Immunity Syndrome") must have been facing aft, toward the hangar doors. So, why did we see just an empty soundstage with a greyish backdrop instead of the hangar deck doors in the background? One word: "BUDGET"!

Nice CG work, BTW, although the shuttle does look a bit overgrown.


----------



## SFCOM1

scotpens said:


> Nice CG work, BTW, although the shuttle does look a bit overgrown.


I would add one word "Perspective" The shuttle very close to the entrance to the Hangar bay while the bay doors are much farther in the distance. It looks just right to me.


----------



## Warped9

I did this image once before, but this is with trying to use the new CBS cgi _Enterprise._ I must say I'm not happy with the bottom image. I don't like the angle and much prefer the original approach angle we're familiar with which is more severe and set more towards the viewer's POV. I can also see where I didn't complete the image properly. Ugh.









For me one of the great “characters” of _Star Trek_ has always been the _Enterprise._ As I understand it GR stressed that if the viewers didn’t believe in the _Enterprise_ then they wouldn’t buy into anything else. And I’ve always accepted this, that the _Enterprise_ encapsulated all that made TOS work. It was a wonderful mix of inspiration and scientific extrapolation with the end result that it was just so convincing as a far future, deep ranging starship.

The original _Enterprise_ was romanticized much as men had done with ships and planes they had served on throughout history. This was not only done through the show’s characters but also how the ship was photographed. It was almost always shown in graceful majestic flight and flattering angles. There were several “hero” or glamour shots that would be become widely familiar to fans over the years. And despite the limits of 1960s f/x something of that massive 11ft. filming miniature came through the lens and managed to convey a genuine sense of great three-dimensional size and mass.

On of my favourite shots has always been of the _Enterprise_ flying out of the distance and right at the viewer’s point-of-view and zeroing in on the lower part of the support hull. You couldn’t help but feel that that massive ship was going to smack you in the face and run right over you. Enhance that scene with the appropriate musical fanfare and you just felt it in your bones. Wonderful!

Even Robert Wise understood this. When he directed _ST-TMP_ he understood the _Enterprise_ couldn’t be treated casually as just another piece of hardware. To the fans the _Enterprise_ mattered as much as any of the actual characters.

And with this thought in mind I express my concern over the new cgi f/x for TOS. It isn’t that I don’t think it cannot be done, but that it really does matter that it be done right. That means that any new cgi model of the _Enterprise_ must not only fly as majestically as the original it must also convey that wonderful presence, that subliminal yet still tangible sense of great size and mass. Many younger viewers may not grasp or be familiar with this idea, but if the new f/x fail to be appreciably convincing then a significant element of TOS would be lost and rob viewers new and old of an engaging aspect of the original series.

Even as primitive as the original f/x are by today’s standards it must be said that no ship in any of the spin-off Treks (save _TMP)_ has ever recaptured that sense of real presence onscreen. And I find that sad. The 1701D for example wasn’t a bad design, but it just never had any real screen presence. Part of the reason was that the ship just wasn’t romanticized the same way as the TOS _Enterprise._ It’s also a matter of how later Trek ships were filmed, as little different than easily interchangeable fighter planes no matter how pretty the pictures could be.

It isn’t enough just to make the original _Enterprise_ look nice in new f/x shots. It has to look like it’s made of some metal alloy and not plastic. It has to look credibly three dimensional and _BIG._

Do her justice.


----------



## vault

Warped9 said:


> I did this image once before, but this is with trying to use the new CBS cgi _Enterprise._ I must say I'm not happy with the bottom image. I don't like the angle and much prefer the original approach angle we're familiar with which is more severe and set more towards the viewer's POV. I can also see where I didn't complete the image properly. Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me one of the great “characters” of _Star Trek_ has always been the _Enterprise._ As I understand it GR stressed that if the viewers didn’t believe in the _Enterprise_ then they wouldn’t buy into anything else. And I’ve always accepted this, that the _Enterprise_ encapsulated all that made TOS work. It was a wonderful mix of inspiration and scientific extrapolation with the end result that it was just so convincing as a far future, deep ranging starship.
> 
> The original _Enterprise_ was romanticized much as men had done with ships and planes they had served on throughout history. This was not only done through the show’s characters but also how the ship was photographed. It was almost always shown in graceful majestic flight and flattering angles. There were several “hero” or glamour shots that would be become widely familiar to fans over the years. And despite the limits of 1960s f/x something of that massive 11ft. filming miniature came through the lens and managed to convey a genuine sense of great three-dimensional size and mass.
> 
> On of my favourite shots has always been of the _Enterprise_ flying out of the distance and right at the viewer’s point-of-view and zeroing in on the lower part of the support hull. You couldn’t help but feel that that massive ship was going to smack you in the face and run right over you. Enhance that scene with the appropriate musical fanfare and you just felt it in your bones. Wonderful!
> 
> Even Robert Wise understood this. When he directed _ST-TMP_ he understood the _Enterprise_ couldn’t be treated casually as just another piece of hardware. To the fans the _Enterprise_ mattered as much as any of the actual characters.
> 
> And with this thought in mind I express my concern over the new cgi f/x for TOS. It isn’t that I don’t think it cannot be done, but that it really does matter that it be done right. That means that any new cgi model of the _Enterprise_ must not only fly as majestically as the original it must also convey that wonderful presence, that subliminal yet still tangible sense of great size and mass. Many younger viewers may not grasp or be familiar with this idea, but if the new f/x fail to be appreciably convincing then a significant element of TOS would be lost and rob viewers new and old of an engaging aspect of the original series.
> 
> Even as primitive as the original f/x are by today’s standards it must be said that no ship in any of the spin-off Treks (save _TMP)_ has ever recaptured that sense of real presence onscreen. And I find that sad. The 1701D for example wasn’t a bad design, but it just never had any real screen presence. Part of the reason was that the ship just wasn’t romanticized the same way as the TOS _Enterprise._ It’s also a matter of how later Trek ships were filmed, as little different than easily interchangeable fighter planes no matter how pretty the pictures could be.
> 
> It isn’t enough just to make the original _Enterprise_ look nice in new f/x shots. It has to look like it’s made of some metal alloy and not plastic. It has to look credibly three dimensional and _BIG._
> 
> Do her justice.


 Boy, your post warp 9 is spot-on. I don't know if the people at CBS are reading any posts, but it might be good if you repeat this at The Trek Movie Report. It seems close to the action. I echo your sentiments, very intelligently presented. And true. Personally, because the original opticals were done with models, I'd like them to use one of Jim Key's 5.5 Enterprises and just film them again. I know that's not going to happen. But I wish the cgi team well, perhaps they can bring things in line before the eventual dvd release.


----------



## Warped9

I just looked back at the original images I did of that above scene using the original _E_ f/x and I have to say I still Like them better. They just seem to have weight to them that makes it look more real to me.

For comparison go here and scroll done the page: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=120693&page=1&pp=15


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Warped9, you are indeed wise. What you said almost brought tears to me, it is so poetic. Your work honors her.


----------



## Warped9

Here's something offbeat. I was in an odd mood yesterday and just went ahead and cooked these up. A strange transference has taken place and people find themselves in some weird alternate universe.


----------



## Warped9




----------



## Lloyd Collins

Riker just looks natural in the uniform. 

Sweet looking 1701!


----------



## Warped9

The deep void lays beyond. There are no familiar type starfields in view, but only the faint glow of distant galaxies beckoning. The previously invisible energy barrier suddenly appears as a violet elongated elipse of slowly flowing energy directly in the ship's flight path (my reasoing here is that while the barrier no doubt spread outward a great distance all that appears visible is an elipsed segment of it directly in one's line of sight no matter where you look at it. Kinda wierd). The _Enterprise_ approaches and it's hull reflects ambient violet coloured light from the energy barrier.

The _Enterprise_ I've depicted here is really the series production version with some "Cage" era version elements added, such as the raised bridge dome, the nacelle aft caps, fewer windows and the lower saucer running lights set more aftward. I retained the inboard nacelle detail as well as the detail on the forward sides of the support hull simple because it gives the ship more detail overall (and because in a sense the first pilot version of the ship was incomplete since it wasn't even lighted). I also prefer the first pilot version to the WNMHGB version. I've never liked the lighted rectangle on the front of the bridge dome nor the "drilled holes" nacelle end caps nor the different impulse exhausts or whatever they are.


----------



## Warped9

As much thrown clear as escaping under its own power the _Enterprise_ breaks free of the energy barrier even as its main engines begin to go dark.


----------



## Griffworks

Beautiful renderings, Warped9! 

Absolutely masterful!


----------



## Warped9

Even with the new CBS f/x I suppose I see no reason to abandon my own limited efforts at enhancement.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

From what I seen in photos, yours look better.


----------



## Warped9

Lloyd Collins said:


> From what I seen in photos, yours look better.


Aw, shucks. Thanks.

_Pssst. Then again it looks like I may have more time to invest in it then the CBS guys do._


----------



## JGG1701

Mr Warped9, 
I just love those Enterprise renderings that you do..................
Hope you don't mind that I use them as my desktop backgrounds.  :thumbsup: 
Jim


----------



## FishDS9

Great work as always W9! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

I half expect Data to say, "Norman, Coordinate." :lol:









On a more dramatic note the _Enterprise_ pivots towards us then our POV skims over the saucer and right between the warp nacelles as the ship fights to escape the energy barrier.









The crippled _Enterprise_ crawls along in the ever so remote dark with even some of its windows darkened as well as its sensor domes dimmed. The warp engines are completely dark.









The _Enterprise_ struggles to reach Delta Vega, an inhospitable world looming remotely out of the void.









Things are looking brighter.









Leaping back into the galaxy...









Note how in all these images I subtly vary the overall hue of the ship's hull to reflect the ambient light (artistic licence here) as well as to enhance the mood of the scene.


----------



## jsnmech18

Wow. Just wow. Awesome work sir.

j :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

I'm curious in regards to how some of these images appear on other monitors. I'm creating these works on an Apple eMac with Photoshop CS. I have the brightness on my monitor turned down a bit to be easier on the eyes. I often try to push the images to be as dark as reasonable as a nod to going for something more realistic in terms of how something might be lighted in space while acknowledging that folks still have to see something. However on some monitors I've noticed my images look brighter wherein some of them don't look so good anymore and lose their effect. For example some of the blurring effects become more obvious than intended and the different blacks (shadows) become noticeable.

Any observations, anyone?


----------



## jsnmech18

Well, both on my PC at work and home the images look crisp, shaded just right. I too keep my brightness turned down. (wife in the background "That figures!") I think they look fine. :thumbsup: 

j


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I wish I could enjoy them more, but my monitor is going out. What used to be dark blue, is now black, So I can't help.

As I said before, that is how TOS reworks effects should look like. Just beautiful!


----------



## X15-A2

They look beautiful on my monitor too. I see no obvious defects. Just wishing the reworked TOS effects being done now had been directed by you! Oh well...


----------



## Warped9

X15-A2 said:


> They look beautiful on my monitor too. I see no obvious defects. Just wishing the reworked TOS effects being done now had been directed by you! Oh well...


Thank you.

I understand the approach they're taking with the new f/x, but better that than trying to make TOS look like contemporary Trek's. With my approach I'm trying to explore another option that I feel could work.


----------



## Griffworks

Depending on which computer I'm on - 1 at home and depending on what office I'm in up to five different computers - everything looks just fine. Nice, strong yet subtle contrasts. Excellent work that shows a sense of "action" w/o going over the top. 

Now, the 'puter I'm on right now has a fouled up monitor. Color hues are off just enough that I notice them and find them annoying. The computer I was on in the other office this morning is relatively new and has settings just like mine at home, so it looks perfect there. 

Regardless, love 'em all!


----------



## StarshipClass

Excellent artistry as usual, Warped! 

Regarding the monitors:

The one I'm on right now at work is a wee bit dark and the stuff looks great. At home, the pics look even better. It's a win/win situation :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

Warped9 said:


> Things are looking brighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaping back into the galaxy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> I rather like how these two came out. I get a tangible sense of depth and substance, almost a 3d effect I think.


----------



## jsnmech18

I love that second shot. Really has a "moment capture" feel to it. Great work as usual.
j


----------



## Warped9

I tend to desaturate my colours as well as like some subtle blurring particularly when depicting large objects and especially when they're supposed to be caught in motion. For me it seems more realistic somehow. I also use subtle lighting effects with varying reflective quality depending on what I want the object to look like. With starships I like a metallic reflective quality as it somehow makes the ships seem more substantial and solid.


----------



## Warped9




----------



## StarshipClass

That looks great but I can see why, in the day, they chose to more brightly light the 1701 since resolution on TV sets wasn't that great and such a shot as above would barely be discernable unless you had perfect reception and a big, color TV.


----------



## jsnmech18

That'd make a great background image for my puter.

j


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Another classic shot from the series, and Warped9!


----------



## Warped9

PerfesserCoffee said:


> That looks great but I can see why, in the day, they chose to more brightly light the 1701 since resolution on TV sets wasn't that great and such a shot as above would barely be discernable unless you had perfect reception and a big, color TV.


And therein lies a problem I have with the new CBS f/x. Recreating shots almost exactly what it was like back in the '60s looks odd with today's resolution.


----------



## Warped9

From "The Corbomite Maneuver"









The M5 unleashes the _Enterprise's_ firepower on the port side.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Warped9 said:


> Aw, shucks. Thanks.
> 
> _Pssst. Then again it looks like I may have more time to invest in it then the CBS guys do._


There's absolutely no doubt about it. Yours are definitely better than the CBS versions of the ship! They really dropped the ball on that one. I don't mind what they're doing with some of the other enhancements, but the ship is a major disappointment!


----------



## Warped9

Here's a quick-and-dirty work-up of my idea for a live-action version of a TAS scene: the _Copernicus_ passing near Beta Lyrae.


----------



## starmanmm

love how the Ultimate Computer image came out!!!

Sometime, I should give this a try!


----------



## Warped9

*Deleted*


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

I can't see the pics. 

I'll try this again when I get home maybe it's something to do with the computers here at work.


----------



## StarshipClass

Great stuff! Kirk looks really astounded that Batman beamed up.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Warped9, the photo above, needs the language changed. This is a family forum. Thanks.


----------



## Warped9

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I can't see the pics.
> 
> I'll try this again when I get home maybe it's something to do with the computers here at work.


You can see it over at the TBBS because I've had to delete the pic. Sorry.


----------



## Warped9




----------



## StarshipClass

^^ :lol:


----------



## Warped9




----------



## jsnmech18

DANGER!! DANGER!!

Great cross over.

j


----------



## StarshipClass

^^ :lol:
That's perfect! As mean as McCoy was with Spock, I can imagine that what he'd have said to the robot would have been much worse than anything Dr. Smith came up with. :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt. Krik

Warped9 said:


>


KIRK:"Is it just me, Bones or does she remind you of that crazy Orion Slave girl who tried to murder me!"


----------



## Lloyd Collins

:lol: :roll:  
Just some more great heart attack funnies!


----------



## Warped9

The redshirt that wouldn't die.


----------



## StarshipClass

^^ :lol:

Perfect Herman expression!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

:roll: Rotflmas!! :lol:


----------



## ilbasso

Was Herman assembled from bits and pieces of other expendable Ensigns?


----------



## starmanmm

Naw, Scotty put him together from parts left over in engineering!


----------



## Warped9




----------



## StarshipClass

Too funny, Warped! :lol:

The Joker reminds me of some of the lesser well-done aliens that were on the show.


----------



## ilbasso

Yeah, now I want to see Frank Gorshin as Commissioner Bele ("Let That Be Your Last Battlefield") with Batman instead of as the Riddler!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Great photos! You are so warped!


----------



## CaptFrank

A *Dalek* engineer!  







[Dalek buzz voice] Cap-tain! Theenginescannottakethestrain! 
We will ex-terminate ourselves!! [/Dalek buzz voice]


----------



## Lloyd Collins

^^^:lol:


----------



## Warped9

One of the very few decent things to come out of ENT were some of the ship designs. The best of those was their new Romulan BoP. The problem was that the new design actually looked like a successor to the TOS BoP rather than a convincing century old predecessor. The new BoP looked more like TMP era.

And so in that light and considering I accept ENT as an alternate universe anyway, back in this universe here's the TMP era _Enterprise_ encountering two new Rihansuu BoP's.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

Cool! That is so much more plausible than those as pre-TOS ships.


----------



## zysurge

Click - saved to hard drive!

Eric


----------



## Warped9

Stimpson J. Cat said:


> Cool! That is so much more plausible than those as pre-TOS ships.


In my _Starfleet Command Library_ project I intend to include those ships as TMP era Romulan warships.


----------



## jsnmech18

Sweet picture. You do very nice work.

It does seem completely responable that those could be TMP era ships.
Not nearly "chunky"(?) enough for a pre TOS era.

Great shot.

j


----------



## Carson Dyle

Warped9 said:


> One of the very few decent things to come out of ENT were some of the ship designs.


Couldn't agree more, and this is an apt case in point.

Great image.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I love that shot. You are so right to fit them in TMP time line.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Yeah, that's very cool. Like that a lot!


----------



## Warped9

Forgive a little self promotional gushing here, but I just got a chance to see some of my photomanip images on a 32in. Samsung LCD tv and frankly I'm a little buzzed. I thought my images looked okay enough on a computer monitor up to about 20in., but I had no idea that some of them look really good on a big screen. Now that I've seen them this way I'm inclined to be even more critical of the CBS remastered images. Some of my shots have a tangible sense of depth and the ship can look really 3D and substantial, all the while retaining that familiar TOS feel and aesthetic sense.

So forgive me for feeling a little proud of myself for a moment.  

Mind you the big screen also allowed me to see some flaws (not major) that I can now correct for in the future now that I'm aware of them.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

You deserve to do all the gushing you want. I just bought a 19 inch LCD monitor, and your work really does look better than the new stuff on TOS.


----------



## Warped9

These two in particular realy hit me. That shot of the pre TOS _E_ orbiting Delta Vega gets the music and rumbling of the ship passing going off in my head as well as hearing Kirk's narrative. And the lower shot makes the galaxy look deep and the _Enterprise_ leaping away into it. Very cool, if I may say.


















QUOTE]


----------



## Griffworks

Lookin' better all the time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9




----------



## Lloyd Collins

:lol:  Thanks I needed a good laugh!


----------



## Griffworks

:lol: Good one! 

I'm with Lloyd, too! After all this dra-muh, I need a good laugh. Got more...?


----------



## Warped9

I'm presently trying to imagine more humourous images. They're part of what I think of as TOS: The Far Side or the Off-Sync Universe.

In the meantime...


----------



## StarshipClass

^^Great looking collages!

Funny stuff and the BOP is looking good, too!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Love the BOP shots! Your work looks better than the CANON shots. 

As for the party, I really thought Robby WAS a Vulcan. R2 needs his serving tray, on his head.


----------



## jsnmech18

Oh that's good. Very good. That BoP looks fantastic. 
Love the ET shot too.

j


----------



## Griffworks

Yes, excellent work, as always! :thumbsup: I especially like your fade-in cloaking effect. Sweet job on that.


----------



## Warped9

Just a straight up beauty shot here.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

That would look good as a poster.


----------



## Warped9




----------



## schmidtjv

Okay, after seeing all these great pics, I just couldn't resist adding one of my own










John


----------



## Griffworks

Those're great! Love the captions, especially.


----------



## Warped9

Faster than a speeding bullet is one thing, but...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Amazing idea! Another winner!


----------



## Warped9

You know when I look over these images I'm reminded that in spirit they're not that far off some of what TOS did in the name of humour. The TOS crew (writers, producers, cast, etc.) seemed to really understand the value of humour and the absurd as well evidenced in episodes like "Shoreleave," "The Trouble With Tribbles," I, Mudd" and "A Piece Of The Action." Even some of their most dramatic stories often enough had a twist of humour thrown in there somewhere.

I think it's a testament to the show that this kind of "having fun" with the characters seems so natural. The later series come accross as so earnest that it can become somewhat tiresome. Humour can really serve to help ground the characters and make them more credible and identifiable. A show like _Stargate_ also really understands this a well.

And look at _Futurama_ which is loaded with TOS gags and references. And it's readily apparent that it is out of love for the source material rather than an intent to deride it.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Spoken like a true ST guru.


----------



## Warped9




----------



## Lloyd Collins

Priceless!


----------



## toyroy

Or:


----------



## Warped9




----------



## Warped9




----------



## Griffworks

LOL Those're _great_! :lol:


----------



## Warped9

Initially I really wanted to put Logan in a red shirt, an _Enterprise_ security officer investigating a murder, but I couldn't get a good match of a Chris Noth head shot with a TOS cast member. Another idea (which I may still try) was to put Vincent D'onofrio as Goren overseeing the dead Tellarite in "Journey To Babel." The best would have been to get Jerry Orbach as Lennie Briscoe in there somehow, but I just haven't yet found a shot of him that will work.


----------



## StarshipClass

^^ :lol:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

One of my favourites has long been the "what if" we'd gotten a season of Pike era Trek in, say, 1965-66 before TOS. So here's a made up promo shot of Number One and a few stills from an imagined episode where Pike is cut off from the _Enterprise_ and finds an alien ship occupied by a strange apparition.

I added a tough of blur, grain and blue tint to "age" the pics for a bit of vintage look. (-:


----------



## Griffworks

LOL! I love that! That's one of my favorite SciFi classics!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Another good one! I like the stock footage.


----------



## Warped9

^^ Tips-of-the-hat to two classic sf films.










An early mission for Kirk and Spock together.


----------



## scotpens

Forgive my provincial ignorance, but who is this Zap Brannigan when he's at home, and what is "snoo-snoo"?


----------



## jsnmech18

scotpens said:


> Forgive my provincial ignorance, but who is this Zap Brannigan when he's at home, and what is "snoo-snoo"?



Zap Brannigan is a spoof character on Futurama. He was a captain iirc of a space ship, and I got the distinct impression that he was supposed to be a spoof of Kirk.
Snoo Snoo was sex with giant females as punishment on some planet they visited. It's on youtube. One of the funniest things I have ever wittnessed.

j


----------



## toyroy

Warped9 said:


>


Whoa. Looks like McCoy's been playing with the hypo-spray.


----------



## Warped9

Here's a promo shot for our fictitious Pike era season of '65-'66.  









Because of the spikes on the engine domes I tried for a different way of lighting up the nacelles as if you could see the glow of energy from within.


----------



## Warped9

I just couldn't resist putting this up for the sake of comparison. Forgive me for tooting my own horn.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

And the winner is........Warped9, for best FX of the Enterprise.


----------



## Warped9




----------



## StarshipClass

It seems to me that if CBS just got the nacelle lighting effect right (subdue it or something) they'd have the ship down really well. The rest of their ship looks photo-realistic.

Warped, you've definitely taken care of the problem-yours is dead on in terms of realism and accuracy. The original was way too "dead" looking, IMHO.


----------



## starmanmm

The CBS shot of the E firing... I liked the effect. Clear, pencil lined. You can almost see where it is coming from. But CBS lost it with the nacelle lighting effect IMHO.


----------



## Poseidon

You go right on tooting your own horn, Warped9. Your Enterprise is superior! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

Well, in fairness I've seen CBS' new cgi _E_ model and while perhaps not exactly right it is light-years better than what they had previously. The new cgi model is better lighted and it conveys some measure of three-dimensional quality and even substance. And its nacelle effect is much better.


----------



## Warped9




----------



## Lloyd Collins

Good one, Warped9!


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

LOL I wonderer how long it will take to find a chimney? Maybe a small thermal port will do? :tongue:


----------



## Warped9

^^ He'll possibly get in through impulse vent #2 that Chekov seems to leave open so often. (-:


----------



## toyroy

Santa and Rudolph are wearing red... :devil:


----------



## dgtrekker

I couldn't resist adding a couple of my own; effects shots that should have been done.


----------



## Shaw

So the one thing that I thought was missing from TOS was ship damage. Other than the Constellation, we rarely saw any damage done to the ships... and even the Constellation's damage was only showing the end result, not anything as it was happening.

So in response to to someone asking about weapon effects and the like, I put together these tests of weapon strikes (and post combat repairs).








And this was what the tug looked like before I started shooting at it...


_click to enlarge_​


----------



## jsnmech18

I love it! Very nice.

j


----------



## PixelMagic

Made this for fun...










And the same image in higher resolution...


----------



## JT1

PixelMagic said:


> Made this for fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the same image in higher resolution...


Made the high res version my new wall paper, Thanks!


----------



## Griffworks

Great work there, Shaw. I like what you've done. Especially that you took the time to make that Transport/Tug! That's my favorite FJD starship design.


----------



## StarshipClass

This is a collage of scenes from _TOS _and _TUC _ (with cloned ships) showing how well, IMHO, the ships mix and match from different time periods. I toned the colors down a bit on the Klingon ships and enhanced the colors some on the _1701 _so they'd meet in the middle somewhere.  










A larger version of the pic is available in my gallery.


----------



## StarshipClass

What it might have looked like if they'd have had _TAS_-like shield effects back during the orginal series:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Nice work,Perfesser! 
The shields shot gives it more action, than in the series.


----------



## Griffworks

Nice work, Lee! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

^^Thanks, Jeffrey!



Lloyd Collins said:


> Nice work,Perfesser!
> The shields shot gives it more action, than in the series.


Thanks, Lloyd! I was thinking the same thing. Also, it seems as though the yellow shielding sets off the green tinged gray of the ship's hull making it a lot more colorful.

As in the movies and on _ST:TNG_, the shields maybe could have only shown when there was a hit on the ship and otherwise be invisible.


----------



## Warped9

PixelMagic said:


> Made this for fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the same image in higher resolution...



Excellent work! And this one is sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm

These all look great!!!


----------



## Bay7

Wow, those klingon ships look so much more threatening with the torpedo bay glowing!


Great work - both of you!


----------



## Warped9

Quickly threw these together and they look more like paintings than photomanips.


----------



## starmanmm

Warped9, these are great! Nice job.


----------



## StarshipClass

Very cool, Warped!


----------



## Pyxl

*Alternate City on the Edge of Forever*

McCoy, "But you could have saved her!"
Kirk, "Yeah, but isn't that Elvis?"


----------



## JGG1701

^^^


----------



## StarshipClass

^^Too hilarious!!!! :lol:


----------



## Warped9

Pyxl said:


> McCoy, "But you could have saved her!"
> Kirk, "Yeah, but isn't that Elvis?"


 :thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

It's been awhile. I added some grain and blur to make them look more vintage.


----------



## StarshipClass

Those pics with Space Ghost blend way too easily! 

Excellent work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

For "The Immunity Syndrome" and TAS' "One Of Our Planets Is Missing" pics I got some screen grabs from my _Fantastic Voyage_ DVD. Man, if TOS had somehow magically had a feature film budget for some of their episodes. FV came out in '66 same year as TOS.

I may tackle redoing the TiS pics. They didn't come out as well as I'd have liked.

Believe it or not some of the _E_ shots still have to be Photoshop painted even when grabbed off the DVDs. Even the DVD transfers sometimes have a measure of grain and can look a bit washed out when it comes to the space shots.

I also tinted the ship's hull somewhat to reflect the surrounding environment's ambiant light. Of course more realistaclly for a truer feature film rather than TV look the ship and surroundings would be darker.


----------



## fokkerpilot

Good stuff Warp!!! Keep it going :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

And while lifting screen graps from the _Fantastic Voyage_ DVD I couldn't help thinking about doing some vintage looking character shots with....

Stephen Boyd as Captain Robert April.
Donald Pleasance as Cheif Medical Officer.
Raquel Welch as Science Officer.

How's that for authentic '60s era casting?  

Boyd could also be Captain Garrovick with a young looking Lt. Kirk in the background.


----------



## Nova Designs

LOL Space Ghost!!! HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Warped9

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Those pics with Space Ghost blend way too easily!
> 
> Excellent work! :thumbsup:


Hmm... And thinking about it more I could even do some Never seen _Space Ghost_ scenes. That could be kinda fun.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Warped, fantastic stuff as usual! The 1701 in the FV shots, are just great as is! :thumbsup: 
Space Ghost in TAS, brilliant!!  

How about Space Ghost team on the bridge, controling it.


----------



## Warped9

^^ As I said the gears are already turning with _Space Ghost._ I've already got some ideas for never seen SG scenes where he could encounter other interesting characters. In particular I've someone in mind as SG's new mascot to replace a retired Blip the space monkey. And Jan and Jace will have to move aside for SG's new technical support guy.


----------



## Warped9

And for something a bit off-topic and a little strange here are some *Never seen Space Ghost scenes*.


----------



## StarshipClass

Ha! Perfect! The bunny and Mudd are my favorites. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raist3001

Bugs is my favorite


----------



## starmanmm

Can't get better than these!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

I've a couple more in mind I'll try to get done over the next few days.


----------



## uss_columbia

Love the Bugs! What's up, doc?


----------



## John P

I SO want a Phantom Cruiser kit!


----------



## jsnmech18

John P said:


> I SO want a Phantom Cruiser kit!


Oh...that'd be sweet! Seconded.

j


----------



## Warped9

At some point I'm thinking of trying my hand at drawing the schematics for a Phantom Cruiser along similar lines as my TOS shuttlecraft (which I hope to get back to soon).


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

Very nice! I can't wait to see those drawings. Now if somebody will do some drawings of Duck Dodgers ship....


----------



## starmanmm

Every time someone post somewhere what kit would you like to see... I am always there asking for Phantom Cruiser kit.Oh please, someone is gotta look into do this kit!


----------



## StarshipClass

Warped9 said:


> At some point I'm thinking of trying my hand at drawing the schematics for a Phantom Cruiser along similar lines as my TOS shuttlecraft (which I hope to get back to soon).


If you did that, I might be able to make one. Can't wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

Who knew Marvin had such a temper and could succeed where so many others before him have failed?


----------



## Lloyd Collins

This forum has young people here, and seeing a bloody death like this, will make them want to play more computer games! We want them to build models! :jest:  

Another of your best! I think you might be having a little too much fun! Lucky for us! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

Well, now he really is a "space ghost."


----------



## Warped9

I've taken another crack at this scene since I wasn't really happy with the first effort. And from now on I'm putting a little identification mark on my pics.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Sure looks like it is from the episode, if it was done.

Good idea to mark your work, with your name. Both for theft, and to help us know when saved, who did it.


----------



## Warped9




----------



## StarshipClass

Hee-hee! You might want to use the bustier Jan from the sequel 1980s series for a more convincing convict.


----------



## Warped9

^^ 1980s series???


----------



## StarshipClass

Space Ghost FAQ 

1980 Phantom Cruiser 

Rock out to Space Ghost theme


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Curse you, Perfessor! Hearing the SG theme, I now have to watch the show, again.


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> Curse you, Perfessor! Hearing the SG theme, I now have to watch the show, again.


*YOU ARE UNDER MY POWER! WATCH SPACE GHOST! WATCH SPACE GHOST! *


----------



## Warped9

I like the original _Phantom Cruiser_ a lot better. The '80s version looks like a sloppy kitbash.


----------



## John P

Warped9 said:


> I like the original _Phantom Cruiser_ a lot better. The '80s version looks like a sloppy kitbash.


 Reminds me of a 1980s Mustang - they took something sleek and beautiful, and made it blocky and boring. Must'a been an 80s thing.


----------



## StarshipClass

Warped9 said:


> I like the original _Phantom Cruiser_ a lot better. The '80s version looks like a sloppy kitbash.


The 1980 version has a lot more horsepower--well, that is, you can _see _the rocket exhausts vs. the original's lack of visible propulsion.

Then again, what does it matter for a cartoon? The original is definitely preferable! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

With no obvious exhaust and no definitive explanation in regards to propulsion one can speculate to one's heart's content on the nature of its stardrive. After all they did refer to patroling _galaxies_ in the original show.


----------



## StarshipClass

Warped9 said:


> With no obvious exhaust and no definitive explanation in regards to propulsion one can speculate to one's heart's content on the nature of its stardrive. After all they did refer to patroling _galaxies_ in the original show.


I was never sure why they even had the Phantom Cruiser if they could fly around without it. At least, there was no reason for SG by himself to use it the way he flew around without it.

One of the funniest things I saw was Zok flying next to a borrowed spaceship that the Herculoids used to travel once or twice between planets. Why didn't they just ride on Zok? Though, that may have been a little awkward for Tundro.


----------



## starmanmm

Still wished that someone would make a decent kit of the ship.


----------



## El Gato

John P said:


> Reminds me of a 1980s Mustang - they took something sleek and beautiful, and made it blocky and boring. Must'a been an 80s thing.


Well, duh! Or did you not notice 80s women's hair fashion?


----------



## terryr

Womens hair looked like they were always surprised.

The Starwarized cruiser sucks. I still like the space ghost costume but those yellow things on the twins are horrific.


----------



## Warped9

Maybe I should have had a separate thread called The Space Ghost Files.


----------



## starmanmm

Ah, how do I get a district manager like that!!! :devil:


----------



## Warped9

With many systems powered down to conserve energy the _Enterprise_ makes a desperate move.


----------



## Warped9




----------



## Hand Solo




----------



## Warped9




----------



## Warped9




----------



## Eric K

This reminds me of the viewmaster reels I had as a kid.


----------



## StarshipClass

GREAT STUFF!!!! I wanna see the rest of the story!


----------



## Warped9

Anyone notice that the Kzinti pirate ship was a reworking (and colouring) of the C57D cruiser from _Forbidden Planet?_ I coloured it red rather than pink (as in the original episode), but I still wanted to evoke the general shape of the original TAS design.

At first it looks like Spock, Sulu and Uhura look like they're caught moving oddly as they make a run for it. But then consider that this is supposedly a rather small planetoid and thus has sufficiently less gravity than a fullsize planet. In such a situation then it's unlikely they could "make a run for it" full out in a normal fashion. Imagine trying to run in a normal way on the Moon.

I couldn't fashion a credible live-action version of a Kzinti as an image, so I resorted to a time honoured film and tv gimmick of using a shadow of something offscreen to prod the viewer's imagination. In this case I took the head of a sabre-toothed tiger and attatched to an image of the Gorn. I then distorted the shape somewhat and then blackened it out, blurred it and made it transparent to some extent to create what looks like a shadow cast on the wall.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

That is simply awesome! I can't wait to see the Kizintis! Any chance of a better shot of their cruiser?


----------



## Lloyd Collins

FANTASTIC! You have out done yourself,AGAIN!


----------



## Sarvek

I really love these photomanips. They totally hillaryous. Warped9, you are the master of manips. Great work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9

It's been quite awhile, but here we go...










I think Elizabeth Montgomery would have made a cool guest star in either a humourous or dramatic role.

Agnes Moorehead could also have been an interesting guest character in the right role.


----------



## Griffworks

That's pretty kewel.


----------



## StarshipClass

I'd rather see her in something skimpy.


----------



## Trek Ace

Warped9 said:


>


Sorry, but there ain't no way...NO WAY that Uhura would be fittin' in that suit. She looks like she's had a double mastectomy. :freak:


----------



## John P

They're not of tritanium, ya know - they can be compressed.


----------



## Warped9

John P said:


> They're not of tritanium, ya know - they can be compressed.


:lol:


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

And the Cross Your Heart dual deflector dish bra is not regulation clothing.


----------



## StarshipClass

Stimpson J. Cat said:


> And the Cross Your Heart dual deflector dish bra is not regulation clothing.


Isn't that a "Crush Your Heart" bra?


----------



## Hand Solo

Uhura's also got no 'back' in that suit. We all know that Baby had Back back in the day.


----------



## Hand Solo

... And she's slouching like Pavel Chekov...


----------

